# Replaceing a tip



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Any idea's on how to replace a tip on a fly rod ? Super-glue and thread ? Or something better? Anybody? 







Yes threshershark, I do own a fly rod. As a matter of fact, I have 4 of 'em ! _(O)_


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Did it just pull off or did you break the tip ? Take it to a fly shop, if it just pulled off they will use the correct glue to put it back on. Super glue is pretty much a permanent bond and you would like to be able to slightly heat the tip and then be able to pull it off if need be.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Broke it on the tail-gate, right at the bottom of the tip. The 'break' is very clean, no splinder's or splits.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Ouch- you still are going to probably need a new tip eye. Take it in to a fly shop- they'll do it right and it will be cheap.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Home remedy:

Hold the tip top with needle nose pliers and heat it up slightly with the flame from a cigarette lighter. Pull the broken rod tip out as soon as it starts to come out of the tip top.

After the tip cools, clean it out with a drill bit turned with your fingers. Most tips are 4 or 4 1/2 64ths, so a 1/16th drill bit will work.

Unravel the tip top thread back leaving 1/8" of thread if possible.

Lightly sand 1/2" of the rod end. The old tip top should slide on snugly. 

Use heated-up ferrule cement or just plain Elmer's glue to hold the tip top on. No super-glue or 2-part epoxy.

Insert a tie-off loop and re-wrap the thread.

Coat thread with clear nail polish or rod finish. 

Goob
TEE-PEE POLES
Custom Fishing Rods


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Home remedy:
> 
> Hold the tip top with needle nose pliers and heat it up slightly with the flame from a cigarette lighter. Pull the broken rod tip out as soon as it starts to come out of the tip top.
> 
> ...


Very Nicely put. Perfect.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, I used to teach rod building class.



My wife calls me Forrest Gump.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Go get the right tip that fits perfectly. The whole ordeal might cost yo $3.50 at most. And have them do it. Home remedys are great if you either have to or have previously knowledge.
Otherwise , unless it's really an inconvience , have someone who does it for a living.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree with getting the new tip top. You might not have a choice. I lost the tip top to my Lamiglass (the door ate it). It was the same thing, the very tip with maybe 1/8" of the rod still showing. We heated it and pulled the blank out, I used a small file to clean it out but it was too small for the new section meaning, it would go on but not far enough.
I went to FISH TECH and not only found the right size, but it was longer, so I didn't loose any length to the rod...a very cool thing.
If you tie your own flies, I would say you could rewrap it yourself....it is just a tip top. I don't know how valuable the rod is however. Mine was custom made by my hubby so he fixed the tip wraps, but I am 99% sure I could have done it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the information and idea's... 

I had actually bought a tip just before I asked the question. The_ new_ tip, of course, was the wrong size, so I had already had it done when the Goob posted, I drilled it out and sanded the broken part of the rod, just the way Good said. I should have taken the rod in to have it replaced, but I guess I just didn't want to make two trips.

I remembered 'not' to use super-glue, and I didn't, but I can't remember why not use it?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

.45 said:


> Thanks for the information and idea's...
> 
> I had actually bought a tip just before I asked the question. The_ new_ tip, of course, was the wrong size, so I had already had it done when the Goob posted, I drilled it out and sanded the broken part of the rod, just the way Good said. I should have taken the rod in to have it replaced, but I guess I just didn't want to make two trips.
> 
> I remembered 'not' to use super-glue, and I didn't, but I can't remember why not use it?


Superglue would make it permanent. It would make putting it on a bit tricky and leave no room for error. To replace it, you would have to cut it off too, which would include some of your rod.

The right type of glue is just hot glue gun glue, nothing fancy. It works great. To remove the tip, just put a lighter to the metal and it will come right off or if you need to adjust the alignment, it is easily done.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Sportmans charges 15 bucks to replace the tip. Or you can do it your self 8) Took me a whole 10 minutes to fix it my self plus I have glue and an extra rod tip if one breaks on a camping trip. 

Buy rod guide adhesive I like Flex coat adhesive ( I had a friend use gorilla glue ) If you cant re-use the old tip you'll need to buy new rod tip. You can get these at any sportmans or cabelas sportsmans you need to ask then for at the counter for rod tips. Get clamp or some string cut the broken part of your rod with a razor so you have a clean edge. use some light weight sand paper to ruffen up the surface of the rod tip (gives the glue some more grip) wipe everything down, melt the glue to to the rod make sure its straight and lines up with the other guides, clamp the tip to the rod or tie the string to the lower guide. 
Let Dry

Oh Ya careful if you decide to use Gorilla Glue I don't recommend this but it works almost works to well... :shock: gorilla glue has a tendency to foam out and bubble got keep it eye while it dries or you get a small bubbles or a big bubble of glue around the opening of the rod tip.


----------

